# Help: what size inner tube for a 28 x 1 5/8 x 1 3/8 tyre



## Harv (27 Apr 2015)

hopefully a quick question.

Anyone know what size in the tube I should get for this tyre.

Any help appreciated thank you.


----------



## Rasmus (27 Apr 2015)

Consulting a handy chart, you should look for a 700x35 C.


----------



## Harv (27 Apr 2015)

Thanks rasmus


----------



## mjr (27 Apr 2015)

Is that copied from http://www.ctc.org.uk/cyclists-library/components/wheels-tyres/tyre-sizes ?


----------



## Rasmus (27 Apr 2015)

mjray said:


> Is that copied from http://www.ctc.org.uk/cyclists-library/components/wheels-tyres/tyre-sizes ?



Looks like it, but not by me - I just googled.


----------

